# Trying to get Folding running on Ubuntu - help



## dadi_oh (Sep 29, 2008)

I am new to Linux and Ubuntu so tell me if I am doing something stupid. I think that I am following the instructions at Folding@Home to the letter but maybe I am missing something. Basically it can not recognize the the fah6 file exists even though I can see it. I tried changing permissions as well to -rwxr-xr-x but that didn't help either.

The instructions are at http://folding.stanford.edu/English/LinSMPGuide

Here is what I am seeing. 

david@david-ubuntu:~$ mkdir -p ~/folding
david@david-ubuntu:~$ cd ~/folding
david@david-ubuntu:~/folding$ curl -O http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/FAH6.02-Linux.tgz
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed
100  136k  100  136k    0     0    97k      0  0:00:01  0:00:01 --:--:--  158k
david@david-ubuntu:~/folding$ ls -l
total 144
-rw-r--r-- 1 david david 139883 2008-09-28 21:07 FAH6.02-Linux.tgz
david@david-ubuntu:~/folding$ tar xzf FAH6.02-Linux.tgz
david@david-ubuntu:~/folding$ ls -l
total 468
-rwx------ 1 david david 252676 2008-07-02 12:03 fah6
-rw-r--r-- 1 david david 139883 2008-09-28 21:07 FAH6.02-Linux.tgz
-rwx------ 1 david david  68492 2007-07-16 14:02 mpiexec
david@david-ubuntu:~/folding$ ./fah6 -configonly
bash: ./fah6: No such file or directory
david@david-ubuntu:~/folding$ sudo ./fah6 -configonly
sudo: unable to execute ./fah6: No such file or directory
david@david-ubuntu:~/folding$


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2008)

it's easier to lauch synaptic and install it from there.


----------



## dadi_oh (Sep 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> it's easier to lauch synaptic and install it from there.



I don't see folding at home in Synaptic.I even checked the third party software. Do I need to manually add another repository to pick up F@H?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2008)

you may have to enable another repo yes. im looking right now.


----------



## xfire (Sep 29, 2008)

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=101817
http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/06/25/folding-home-automated-installer-release-v03/


----------

